# New natrual Driftwood



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Roaring through the mountains this past weekend and came across a huge semi dry riverbed that had numerous pieces of driftwood scattered about. I decided to stop and retrieved three pieces that I thought would look good in a aquarium. My question is; is this a wise thing to do; and if so; is there anything special that I should do to prepare them for the aquarium? The pieces are thoroughly dried out and there is no rot visible. Appear to have been laying in the sun dry for many years.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there.
what a lovely find :-D
if indeed they are pretty much dry,i would say bake them in the oven
to kill off any creepies that may be in there or even eggs !
you could put them in a boiling pot if you have one,boil the behoogies
out of it.
bleach bath them,rinse lots of times,dechlorinate the clean water
then leave them to dry in the sun.
just a couple of options for you,i hope that helps.
post pics of the wood if you can :-D


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for your advice. I will do what you suggest. 
This particular river bed is beside a highway in British Columbia; Canada. I've been driving it for years, and I always thought that I should stop and pick up some driftwood. This time I finally did. There was lots to choose from. If these work out; I just may stop and pick up a load and sell them on Kijiji.
Thanks again!


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

A picture of the three pieces of driftwood.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow they look great, will you post pics when they are in the
tank please:-D


----------

